# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  شمسی کردن  تاریخ ها در اسکریپت

## ikamal

با سلام کسی می دونه چطوری میشه 
تاریخ ها این اسکریچت رو شمسی کرد 
مرسی

----------


## ikamal

کسی نیست جواب بده

----------

